# Prowler 19LE - Documentation?



## BarneyS (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi all,
My sister purchased a 1995 Prowler 19LE travel trailer. It is a used unit and came with no documentation. Does anybody know where she (or I) can download or get the specs? She is specifically interested in the holding tank capacities. All the tanks are in enclosed areas and cannot be easily measured. If someone knows these numbers, we would really appreciate it. I have looked on the Fleetwood site and can only find specs as far back as 2000.
Thanks!
Barney


----------



## Gary B (Jul 18, 2003)

Prowler 19LE - Documentation?

Hi Barney, has she tried calling Fleetwood customer service, before we bought our 94 Bounder about 6 years ago we called Fleetwood asked about sales brochers(I know its not right but I give up)etc and they sent us copies of the 1993 thur 1997, they said they would be copies / B&W but got them right out to us, which was a big help. Likewise this past winter / spring when we were looking for a used Hitchhiker II we called NUWA and they sent us a number of years we were looking at. Good luck.   :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## BarneyS (Jul 19, 2003)

Prowler 19LE - Documentation?

Hi Gary,
No, we have not called them but that is the next thing on the list.  Probably should have done that first, but thought maybe someone has a trailer like that and would know.  Thanks for the response and I will call on Monday.


----------



## Gary B (Jul 19, 2003)

Prowler 19LE - Documentation?

Yea I know, Barney and if I had the information I'd sure pass it on, good luck. You should be able to get something. I know what you mean about tanks being all enclosed and not being able to see them, our current 5er, very nice and good use of the space but you can not see the tank so one must rely on the monitor, all our others had tanks you could go look at and see how much water you have.    :approve:


----------



## lolly (Jul 23, 2003)

Prowler 19LE - Documentation?

800 322-8216 is the number for Fleetwood Service & Parts for their address.  A MANUAL is $7.50.  I just got one for a 1993.  It took about 7-10 days.

Lolly


----------



## BarneyS (Jul 27, 2003)

Prowler 19LE - Documentation?

Update!
I e-mailed Fleetwood and they sent an orginal 1995 Prowler LE brochure. 
 It had all the specs in it.  No cost.  Thanks all for your help.


----------

